# DDR4 3200/3600/4000 Unterschiede?



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Macht es wirklich Unterschiede statt einen 3200 ein 3600/4000 Arbeitsspeicher zu haben ? Weil ich habe 4x8 ddr4 3200 von corsair und hätte eig für etwas mehr Geld ein 3600 bekommen ...  (20€ mehr) hätte sich das mehr gelohnt für mein setup? I9 9900Ks rtx2080ti rest ist glaube irrelevant


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

Also wenn man ohnehin schon mehr Geld für den realistisch ziemlich unnötigen 9900ks ausgibt, dann sollte man die Mehrleistung durch schnelleren Ram schon mitnehmen. Man kann allerdings auch einfach den vorhandenen Ram höher takten, auch wenn mit schnellerem Ram nochmals höhere Frequenzen/bessere Latenzen möglich wären.
Wenn es ohnehin schon alles gekauft ist, ist es auch egal, so groß ist der Unterschied ohnehin nicht.


----------



## CSOger (6. November 2019)

Schau mal hier rein.
Is Fast RAM A Waste? Unleashing the Core i9-9900K with DDR4-4000

YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (6. November 2019)

David022 schrieb:


> Macht es wirklich Unterschiede statt einen 3200 ein 3600/4000 Arbeitsspeicher zu haben ? Weil ich habe 4x8 ddr4 3200 von corsair und hätte eig für etwas mehr Geld ein 3600 bekommen ...  (20€ mehr) hätte sich das mehr gelohnt für mein setup? I9 9900Ks rtx2080ti rest ist glaube irrelevant


Da du schon unnötig Geld verbrannt hast noch dazu nicht wirklich sinnvoll hättest du auch anständigen ram nehmen können.
zur Frage ob es sinnvoll ist kann ich nur sagen das es auf die Anwendung ankommt.


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Muss mich korrigieren es sind 4x16gb 3200


----------



## RNG_AGESA (6. November 2019)

whut I9 9900Ks (8kerne) mit 64gb RAM?! 

moment, doch doch, es steht da 
64gb RAM für I9 9900Ks

soll ich nach dem grund fragen? ja? 
ich wette er möchte die CPU in den RAM rammen 
verdammt 
mir fällt wirklich kein sinnvolles szenario ein


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Ich bin neu in pc bau usw. Allso macht mich bitte alle nicht runter soll ich lieber 2x16gb 4000mhz holen statt 4x16 3200mhz ich hab von RAM keine Ahnung allgemein kaum ich bin indem ganzen neu!


----------



## NatokWa (6. November 2019)

2 Riegel sind auf jeden Fall die Bessere Wahl , vor allem bei Speeds jenseits von 3400Mhz , da kann es passieren das 4 Riegel das nicht mitmachen bzw. der Memorycontroller in der CPU damit nicht klar kommt .

Allerdings sollten dabei die Timings nicht aus den Augen gelassen werden , der schnellste Speicher ist trotzdem ne Krücke wenn die Latenzen misserabel sind , hier ist vor allem die erste Zahl CL wichtig . Ein 3000Mhz RAM lmit CL15 kann schneller sein in Spielen als ein 4000Mhz'er mit CL 20+ . Letzerer schaufelt zwar die Daten an sich schneller , braucht aber länger um die zu "FINDEN" . Sobald es kein ganzer Block ist der da übertragen wird sondern der Speicher stark fragmentiert ist , bricht der Speed ein weil das umschalten auf die entsprechenden Zeilen im Speicher eben länger dauert . Deshalb : CL Rules !


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Naja ich hab jz aktuell 4x 16gb eingebaut macht es jz Sinn die dinger einfach zu entfernen und neue zu holen oder kann ich die Dinger drinne lassen?


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Es sind 3200mhz Cl16


----------



## drstoecker (6. November 2019)

Lass die drin und gut ist, passt gut zum Rest .
mal ne andere Frage, was machst du mit dem System und welche Hardware etc. nutzt du noch?


----------



## IICARUS (6. November 2019)

Habe 3600 MHz Speicher verbaut die ich auch Problemlos mit bis zu 4133 Mhz zu laufen bekomme.

Ich habe erst letztens mit 4000 MHz versucht und hierbei auch das CapFrameX als Programm zum Vergleichen genutzt. Ich hatte innerhalb des gleichen Spiels kein Unterschied. Das liegt daran das wenn die Grafikkarte limitiert es kein Unterschied macht. Prozessor und auch die Arbeitsspeicher müssen in diesem Beispiel dann nicht mit voller Leistung arbeiten. Anders sieht es aber aus wenn ein Spiel im CPU-Limit ist oder Anwendungen die nicht von der Grafikkarte so stark abhängig sind.

Im Allgemeinem macht daher mehr Speicherplatz mehr Sinn als Geld für schnellere Arbeitsspeicher auszugeben und sich aber im Speicherplatz zu beschränken.


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Streaming,Normales Zocken,Rendern von Videos bearbeiten usw. 

Corsair - Crystal 680X Battlebox Hydro X*
**CPU Intel Core i9-9900KS 8x 4.00 GHz, 16MB L3-Cache***ASUS ROG Maximus XI Extreme | Intel Z390,***GPU NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti 11GB (WaKü) Ram 64GB Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro DDR4-3200 | 4x 16GB***SSD 1TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus***HDD 6TB Seagate IronWolf Pro***Netzteil1000W HxI Corsair hatte das noch rumliegen ist glaube zuviel ? Ist alles wassergekühlt mit 2x 280mm radiatoren


----------



## amdahl (6. November 2019)

Das menschliche Auge kann nur DDR4-2400 wahrnehmen 

Spass beiseite, bei so einer exklusiven Zusammenstellung kann man auch beim RAM aufs Ganze gehen. Ein Test dazu wurde ja schon verlinkt.
Das könnte man jetzt noch weiter aufdröseln, z.B. damit, dass in besagtem Video teilweise schon ein GPU-Limit anlag. Ja, ein GPU-Limit in 1080p mit einer RTX 2080TI, fight me!
Ohne das fiele der Unterschied teilweise noch größer aus. Auch war die CPU nicht übertaktet, was sich ebenfalls negativ auf das memory scaling auswirken kann.
Und kommt in 2-3 Jahren die nächste highend-GPU in den Rechner, sind CPU+RAM nochmal mehr gefordert.

Aber lassen wir das, du willst wissen was zu tun ist:
Willst du Games in hoher Auflösung (4k) spielen, kannst du hier schon aufhören zu lesen. Die meiste Zeit verbringst du im GPU-Limit, da bringt dir schnellerer RAM nichts. Ebenso im Großteil der Heimanwender-Software.
Bist du stattdessen auf maximale FPS in geringeren Auflösungen aus, kannst du dir den Kopf über den RAM zerbrechen. Mit "nur" 2x16GB und den damit möglichen, deutlich höheren Speicherfrequenzen, hättest du einen messbaren Vorteil gegenüber den DDR4-3200 jetzt.
Ob du mit deinem Rechner etwas machst, das mehr als 32GB RAM auslastet, kannst nur du wissen. Für normales Gaming reichen für die nächsten Jahre 32GB.
Die einfachste Lösung, falls dich dann nicht die nächsten 3 Jahre ein schlechtes Gewissen plagt: den vorhandenen RAM übertakten. DDR4-3600 sollten wohl noch drin sein.


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Ist mein Setup aber an sich ok? Von Preis Leistung her jz abgesehen... das weniger wichtig


----------



## markus1612 (6. November 2019)

David022 schrieb:


> Ist mein Setup aber an sich ok? Von Preis Leistung her jz abgesehen... das weniger wichtig



Funktionieren tut das Setup, empfehlenswert ist was anderes.


----------



## XT1024 (6. November 2019)

Was willst du lesen? Wenn man von allem die teuersten Teile nimmt, wird es wohl gerade so OK sein. 
Ich hätte jedenfalls die altbackene HDD weggelassen.

---
Ursprünglich ging es in dem Thema also bei >2.000 € um 20 €? Wirklich?
Ich bin nicht Krösus, deshalb habe ich noch den alten Kram aber verdammt, bei 20 € ist doch völlig egal, ob und wenn ja, wie viel das in irgendwelchen Szenarien bringen könnte. So lange es nicht langsamer ist.


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Ich habe es zu spät bemerkt ... aber drinne ist drinne und ich Brauch den pc diese woche für Bearbeitungen kann ja schlecht den ram benutzt zurückschicken...


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Was hättest du ca anders gemacht ?


----------



## Knuze (6. November 2019)

Also Mehrnutzen hast du mit 64 GB Ram eigentlich nicht, je nachdem wofür du deinen PC nutzen möchtest, bzw. ich würde RAM immer nach dem jeweiligen Mainboard ausrichten - Sprich, Daisy chain Mainboard mit 2 Sticks und  T topology mit 4 Sticks!
In deinem Fall sind dahingehend 4 Sticks definitiv die bessere Wahl. 
Falls du wirklich extrem viel Renders und dies auch auf 4 oder sogar 8k machst oder sogar verschiedene Videos versuchst gleichzeitig zu rendern, dann dürften die 64 GB Ram sogar durchaus spürbar sein. 
Du dürftest diesbzgl. auch einen Unterschied spüren, wenn du deine RAM-Riegel übertaktest.


----------



## amdahl (6. November 2019)

David022 schrieb:


> Ich habe es zu spät bemerkt ... aber drinne ist drinne und ich Brauch den pc diese woche für Bearbeitungen kann ja schlecht den ram benutzt zurückschicken...



Au contraire. Bei Fernabsatz (sprich "im Internet bestellt") hast du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht als privater Käufer.


----------



## David022 (6. November 2019)

Ach keine Ahnung irgendwie bin ich jz total demotiviert mit mein pc bau das ich anscheind alles falsch gemacht hab keine Ahnung...


----------



## amdahl (6. November 2019)

Wenn du hier im Forum nur lange genug fragst, hast du alles falsch gemacht. Verstärkt wird der Effekt noch, wenn man nicht vorher nach einer Zusammenstellung fragt, und dann auch noch eine Intel-CPU und eine Nvidia-GPU kauft. Da schnappen viele hier ein, und müssen es raus lassen,
An der Zusammenstellung gibt es im Grunde nichts auszusetzen, es sind keine groben Fehler dabei. Was du hier an Input bekommst sind sind letztendlich Kleinigkeiten. Übertakte den RAM, und feddisch. Oder eben du schickst ihn zurück falls du wirklich nicht mit 5% "verschenktem" Leistungspotential klar kommst.


----------



## IICARUS (6. November 2019)

amdahl schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge kann nur DDR4-2400 wahrnehmen


Wenn meine 3600 MHz Arbeitsspeicher auf dem Tisch liegen kann ich sie auch wahrnehmen...


----------



## David022 (7. November 2019)

Wie meinst du das mögen viele Intel mit NVIDIA nicht?


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2019)

Du hast nichts falsch gemacht, nur sind halt die neuen 3000er AMD Prozessoren vom Preis besser und die Leistung unterscheidet sich in Games zumindest nicht gravieren. Zum Preis vom 9900K bekommst z.B. schon ein 12 Kerner was in Anwendungen besser abschneidet. Vor einem Jahr ist AMD nicht schlechter abgeschnitten, aber der Intel war halt zu der Zeit was Games an geht der schnellere Prozessor. Ist er zwar heute auch noch, aber nicht mehr so gravierend was ein Preisaufschlag gerecht fertigen würde.

Mit dem AMD kannst du mit 500 Euro schon Prozessor und Mainboard haben, beim 9900K kostet der Prozessor alleine schon so viel.
Habe selbst einen 9900K und der läuft sehr gut, ich habe auch mein System nicht bereut, aber ich habe nicht aufs Geld geschaut was mich alles am ende kosten würde, da es mein Hobby ist und mein Hobby mir heilig ist und dann auch etwas mehr kosten darf. Aber ich würde mir heute auch Gedanken zu einem 3900X machen würde ich heute kaufen wollen.

Was Nvidia angeht ist es hauptsächlich Geschmackssache, in meine Tüte würde daher auch nur Nvidia in Frage kommen.
Und auch viele hier sind der selben Annahme, daher findest du hier auch viele User die sich Nvidia kaufen. Die neuen AMD Grafikkarten sind nicht schlecht, aber dazu muss man auch eine Vorliebe haben.


----------



## amdahl (7. November 2019)

Der Anteil an glühenden AMD-Anhängern ist hier im Forum ziemlich hoch.
Wer in einer Kaufberatung eine Intel-CPU haben möchte, muss sich dafür fast immer rechtfertigen. Und wer eine Nvidia-GPU kaufen will ebenso. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung GTX 1070 gekauft - die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2019)

amdahl schrieb:


> Der Anteil an glühenden AMD-Anhängern ist hier im Forum ziemlich hoch.


Bezieht sich aber überwiegend auf Prozessoren und nicht auf Grafikkarten.

In deinem Thema ging es auch um eine Pascal vs. AMD und nicht um eine heutige aktuelle Turing im oberen Preissegment.
Das ganze muss man daher immer Leistung zum Preis beachten und wenn AMD keine Grafikkarte hat was einer 2080 Super oder 2080 TI dran kommt ist Nvidia die bevorzugte Grafikkarten. Im unterem Preisbereich mit ähnliche Leistung könnte man auch den Preis entscheiden lassen.

In seinem Fall geht es auch um eine 2080 TI und da kommt AMD von der Leistung jedenfalls nicht dran und dann obliegt es jedem selbst mehr auszugeben wenn mehr Leistung von Interesse sind. Das ganze sieht mit den Prozessoren anders aus, da der Leistungsunterschied zumindest in Games nicht groß ist aber dafür der Preisunterschied um so größer.


----------



## David022 (7. November 2019)

Dann bin ich ja froh das ich in allgemeinen kein fehler gemacht habe mit meinem Setup! 

Mir ist schon bewusst das ein AMD preisleistung besser ist aber ich kann mich mit einem AMD einfach nicht anfreunden :/


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

Tja .... AMD hat leider für ne ganze Weile GERADE bei CPU nur Mittelklasse bis Schrott geliefert  , aber die Steamroller (und wie sie alle hießen) Zeit ist jetzt rum und ZEN reist endlich wieder was . Gerade für Anwendungen sind die sogar Leistungstechnisch jetzt die 1. Wahl , Preislich ebenfalls . Der 9900k bringt nur ein paar lächerliche % in Games und auch da nicht immer aber das Ego hat gerne son Teures Teil @5Ghz etc. (Habs ja selbst , darf das sagen) .

Bei GraKa isst wie IICARUS schon sagt : In der MIttelklasse ist AMD GraKa's billiger in der Anschaffung , auch wenn sie mehr Saft verbraten was das ganze über die Zeit relativiert , will man aber die maximale Leistung führt an NV kein Weg vorbei , auch wenn die 20'er Reihe gnadenlos überteuert ist ... das sind IPhones auch und sie verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot *g*


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2019)

Muss aber zugeben das ich mich mit AMD auch nicht so anfreunden kann, auch wenn es vom Preis her besser aussieht. Aber zum Glück hatte ich diese Wahl nicht als ich mein 9900K kaufte und der 2700X kam für mich nicht in Fragen!

Viele Bekannte von mir denken nicht anders und bevorzugen ein Intel.
Nur wegen dem Preis würden sie dennoch zu AMD wechseln.


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

Hab nix gegen AMD ... hatte nen 486 DX2-80 / K6-2 450 / Atlon 1Ghz / Alton 64 3200+ von denen .... als die Core2Duo von Intel kamen und AMD es mit der Architektur absolut verkackt haben wars halt erstmal rum . Hab derzeit sogar nen kleinen Rechner mit nem 2600'Er als Audiorechner stehen + das letze Laptop das ich empfohlen hab war ebenfalls AMD und läuft bei meinem Onkel 

Hätte es Zen2 schon gegeben als der 9900K raus kam .... dann sähe mein Rechner jetzt anders aus ... so bleibt es erstmal für längere Zeit der I9 .


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2019)

Hatte von 2002 bis 2014 AMD Systeme und auch mein Sohn und meine Tochter ständig einen.
Dennoch bevorzuge ich Intel, ist halt mein Standpunkt dazu. 

Mein erster Rechner war ein Commodore C128D.
Mein erster selbst gebauter PC war auch ein 386er Intel und mein zweites ein AMD Athlon XP 2000+.



NatokWa schrieb:


> *Hätte es Zen2 schon gegeben als der 9900K raus kam* .... dann sähe mein Rechner jetzt anders aus ... so bleibt es erstmal für längere Zeit der I9 .


Würde ich in meinem Fall auch nicht ausschließen.
In diesem Fall würde aber nur die Entscheidung bezüglich dem Preis und der Leistung auf AMD fallen, auch wenn ich Intel immer noch bevorzugen tue.


----------



## vkeri1 (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo! Ich habe mal ne Frage an euch und hoffe hier richtig zu sein.  Habe einen i9 9900k und brauche eure Hilfe zum Thema Arbeitsspeicher.  Würdet ihr 2x16GB mit 3200MHz oder 4x8GB mit 3600MHz empfehlen? 

Vorweg.... Ich nutze den PC nicht zum spielen sondern zum arbeiten und nutze Programme (viele gleichzeitig) die viel Leistung brauchen.  Was die Preispolitik angeht... es sind ca. 20€ unterschied. 

Ich sage mal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2020)

Warum nicht einfach 2x16GB mit DDR4-3600?
Mit 4 DIMMs machst du dir nur das Übertakten schwieriger. Wobei es bei DDR4-3600 fast noch egal ist, das sollte jeder 9900k schaffen, egal wie der RAM bestückt ist.
Faustregel bei dual-channel ist aber: immer 2 DIMMs nehmen, es sei denn du brauchst wirklich mehr RAM als mit 2 DIMMs möglich ist. Hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass du später sehr einfach auf 64GB aufrüsten kannst, falls das mal nötig werden sollte.


----------



## vkeri1 (5. Januar 2020)

Danke für deine Hilfe.  Ursprünglich wollte ich mir die hier kaufen:  Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Und die hier könnte ich für 20€ mehr von meinem Arbeitgeber bekommen: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB DDR4 3600MHz C18 XMP: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2020)

Im Preisbereich um 150€ würde ich diese hier empfehlen: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 ab €' '164,55 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
DDR4-3600 mit CL16, als dual-rank ausgeführt, dafür ist der Preis mehr als fair. Hilft dir natürlich nichts, wenn RGB unbedingt gewünscht ist. Oder wenn der Optik wegen alle 4 Slots bestückt sein sollen


----------



## vkeri1 (5. Januar 2020)

Die habe ich auch in Betracht gezogen  RGB ist nett aber ist bei mir aktuell nebensächlich  
Vielen Dank


----------

